# Pipe Creek Draw



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

The medina gang will be at rest haven for the Pipe Creek Draw this evening.
If you there, Find us. say hey ..
Good luck gang.
Knockem down and chasem round.
We will have the tan grand marquis tonight with the Erhart Fire dept sticker on the bumper.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Any cost if drawn?


----------

